# Si quiere / Si lo desea



## Eva Maria

Das letzte! (Lo prometo!!!!)

Wie übersetzt man "si quiere / si lo desea" auf Deutsch?

Quiero estar segura de utilizar la preposición correcta.

Contexto:

- "Esta noche, si quiere, puede pedirnos..."

¿Cuál es la correcta?

- Ob Sie wünschen

- Wenn Sie wünschen

Las preposiciones alemanas, argh!

EM


----------



## starrynightrhone

Eva Maria said:


> Das letzte! (Lo prometo!!!!)
> 
> 
> - "Esta noche, si quiere, puede pedirnos..."
> 
> ¿Cuál es la correcta?
> 
> - Ob Sie wünschen
> 
> - Wenn Sie wünschen
> 
> Las preposiciones alemanas, argh!


 

Hahaha, no te preocupes 

"Heute Nacht, wenn Sie möchten..."

"Wenn Sie wünschen" también es correcto, pero "möchten" suena mejor.


----------



## dec-sev

Eva Maria said:


> Wie übersetzt man "si quiere / si lo desea" auf Deutsch?
> 
> 
> EM


 
Laut meines Wörterbuches, soll es _*ins* Deutsche übersetzen_ sein. Vielleicht sind die beide Variante korrekt.


----------



## Eva Maria

starrynightrhone said:


> Hahaha, no te preocupes
> 
> "Heute Nacht, wenn Sie möchten..."
> 
> "Wenn Sie wünschen" también es correcto, pero "möchten" suena mejor.


 

Starrynightrhone (esta vez lo he escrito bien),

Este SÍ es el último (por ahora!!!!)

Danke schön!

Bis bald!

EM


----------



## Eva Maria

dec-sev said:


> Laut meines Wörterbuches, soll es _*ins* Deutsche übersetzen_ sein. Vielleicht sind die beide Variante korrekt.


 
Dec Sebastopol,

Du hast recht!

- Ins Deutsche übersetzen

aber

- Was sagt man das auf Deutsch?

Por eso me confundí!

Dake für das Korrektur!

EM


----------



## starrynightrhone

dec-sev said:


> Laut meines Wörterbuches, soll es _*ins* Deutsche übersetzen_ sein. Vielleicht sind die beide Variante korrekt.


 
Beide Varianten sind korrekt dec-sev.

Du kannst fragen:

"wie kann man das auf Deutsch übersetzen?" und
"wie kann man das ins Deutsche übersetzen?"

son iguales.


----------

